# What should I wear with this skirt??



## nuunna4420 (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay, so i just bought this new skirt, but i dont know what to wear with it!
Any ideas for a cute outfit?
Charlotte Russe - Bottoms: Skirts: Crochet Tiered Mini Skirt

I want to wear this to school, so the outfit's top can't be strapless, spaghetti straps, halter tops, etc.

Thanks!! :]


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, since the skirt is grey, how about either a black or brightly colored basic tee and maybe some funky sneakers?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 2, 2009)

I would say a fitted t-shirt...Cute flat sandals


----------



## nuunna4420 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks to both!

Hmm, do you think white flip flops would make it look too...idk, beachy? I don't know how to explain what im trying to say, lol.
Becuase, sadly, i haven't had the time to shop for some flat sandals :/


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 2, 2009)

What kind of flip fops? Rubber? Leather? If they were rubber I can see them as being a bit beachy with the outfit.


----------



## nuunna4420 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have all sorts of flip flops...the rubber kind, and some like these:
http://images.nearbynow.com/producti...0493795_md.jpg

Google Image Result for http://images.nearbynow.com/productimages/anchorblue/95/00493795_md.jpg


----------



## Lambchop (Apr 3, 2009)

Plain black T and flip flops would do it for me. I like beachy.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd say rock it with a plain white tight-ish t-shirt, one that clings instead of flows loosely around the body. 

Baby Rib Basic Short Sleeve T - Saint Patrick's Day - American Apparel Online Store

bebe.com Seamless Ribbed Cap Sleeve Top

Dress it up with some jewelry for color and fun, i'd suggest maybe some african/indian inspired beads, and brown gladiator sandals. Or just any brown or white flip flops would be cute.

And this is just me, but I'd wear my hair in loose bohemian waves too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hth!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nuunna4420* 

 
_Thanks to both!

Hmm, do you think white flip flops would make it look too...idk, beachy? I don't know how to explain what im trying to say, lol.
Becuase, sadly, i haven't had the time to shop for some flat sandals :/_

 
I'm in Texas and we wear flip flops with anything...so thats my answer


----------



## nuunna4420 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone!
I'll be sure to try out all of your ideas :]
thanks again.


----------

